# The worthless $5 bill



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Last night I get a $5 bill as a tip "its a little rough but its all I have" he says..

So tonight I go to the car wash, the machine won't take it. Ok np

Later I stop at 7-11 and the clerk wouldn't take it .. It pissed me off.. I got all loud about it.. He didn't speak English very well... I cussed him out but he just smiled . I was like its a $5 bill.. The numbers match.. He just shrugs me.off. lol

Ok so I give him a $20 and take the $5 back.

I'm crusing along and get to a red light.. A bum is working the light begging down the line.. I said to myself "****this $5 " I rolled my window down and handed him the $5 bill. He looks at it and reaches towards me with the bill and says "you got a different one? "


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Last night I get a $5 bill as a tip "its a little rough but its all I have" he says..
> 
> So tonight I go to the car wash, the machine won't take it. Ok np
> 
> ...


Even the homeless guy didn't want it? Lol

You should be able to take it to any bank and exchange it. They know what to do with damaged cash.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Funny stuff

Can you please post a pic of this unwanted bill. lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Last night I get a $5 bill as a tip "its a little rough but its all I have" he says..
> 
> So tonight I go to the car wash, the machine won't take it. Ok np
> 
> ...


^^^
LOL!
Priceless.
(Pun intended)


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Well that's what Uber means when they mention life changing money. Your whole life changed trying to spend that money. The PAX who passed it to you was probably an UBER driver who could not spend it either.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It just dawned on me that when this guy gave me the $5 I accidentily left him 4 stars


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Funny stuff
> 
> Can you please post a pic of this unwanted bill. lol


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I think your PAX found DB Coopers cash stash.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Last night I get a $5 bill as a tip "its a little rough but its all I have" he says..
> 
> So tonight I go to the car wash, the machine won't take it. Ok np
> 
> ...


Lol. The homeless guy can spot counterfeit bills. He's clearly in the wrong business.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

you can take it to your bank. they have to exchange it.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I received a [email protected]$3d up five also. Honestly it was more torn up. The cashier at Frys looked at it and grunted some crap about being unusable, but still took it. Haha


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I believe the rule is more 60% or more of the bill makes it usable. I once had a $100 bill with one corner ripped off and the bank was happy to exchange it no problem


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy first world homeless problem. I bet there are bums that would blow you for that $5 and this guy gave you static.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Holy first world homeless problem. I bet there are bums that would blow you for that $5 and this guy gave you static.


yea that's a week pay in some countries, maybe more.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Rule is it has to have all of one serial number and most of the other.


----------

